# How do you pick a diet?



## lickcreek (Apr 7, 2006)

I'm pretty new to this forum, but not new to being overweight! I have lost weight before, but I was much younger then, and I have to admit that I didn't do it in the most healthy ways.

So, how do you find what works? I realize I need to cut out the "whites", sugars, corn syrup. I need more fruits and veggies. And more water.

I also know that I don't really like to cook. I get by alright in the mornings & early afternoon, but by the time I get home from work, I start in eating! One reason is because I'm hungry. The other is because DH usually doesn't get in until way late in the evening, and eats supper anywhere from 8-10 pm or later. (I know, this is bad!!!) I also know i don't like to fix 2 meals an evening so I try to wait on him to actually fix supper. So I graze until he gets home. Bad excuse, but I don't know how to break the cycle.

I also know DH is a VERY picky eater and "meat and potatoes" guy. So most of the foods I would need to eat he wouldn't touch, and would have a fit about me fixing. (He is very vocal when he thinks something is "disgusting").

So, any suggestions on how I can eat right without running a restaurant? Cooking is NOT my calling!


----------



## marvella (Oct 12, 2003)

i just kept trying until i found one that works for me.

i highly recommend the dr. phil diet. he helps you take a look at WHY you over eat, helps you set up your environment so you can't fail, and to surround yourself with people that help you instead of sabotage you.

add in sensible eating, low/ no carb (read Labels!!) and moderate exercise.

this isn't at all drastic, makes me feel fantastic, took years off my age and steadily losing weight.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

You need to review as many programs as you can to see what will suit your lifestyle but please make sure that whatever program you choose, follows through to a maintenance program so you aren't left trying to figure out what to do when you do reach your goal weight. You can start by excluding the foods you mentioned and maybe start keeping a food diary, including the times of day you tend to loose your self control. There is no real reason you can both eat the same, you will just have to stop grazing before or manage it differently and adjust your portions. You will likely want to round out your meal out with veggies, even if he doesn't like them. Can you use some of the time when you are waiting for him to come home to go for a walk or fit in some exercise time?


----------



## okgoatgal2 (May 28, 2002)

um, eat when you get home, if that's when you are hungry, fix hubby's and then put it in the fridge for him to heat up. if he doesn't like that, then fix for him when he get's home, but you eat yours when you are hungry instead of grazing and then eating a meal. nothing wrong with grazing if you keep your calories right and eat the right thing. 
don't look at losing weight as a diet. look at it as a lifestyle choice. first step, cut 500 calories a day and walk 20 min a day at a clip that leaves you a little breathless. when that 20 min is easy, add 10 min a week, until you are walking a couple miles a day easily. then add other things. there are exercises all over the place that you can do with little or no equipment.


----------



## tripletmom (Feb 4, 2005)

Also, along with hubby's meat and potatoes, you could fix a huge amount of veggies. I love veggies and can pig out on them instead of the other. You need the protein from the meat tho, so do eat some of that. 

I have problems with the no/low carbs because I do love pasta's and cooking for a large family and taking leftovers in my lunch, I find it hard to steer clear of them. Again, I try to pile up on the veggies and go short on the pasta. I have been adding half whole wheat flour anytime I make something with flour, including noodles. I don't think that cuts out carbs, but it's healthier.

And excercise, excercise, excercise!


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

> How do you pick a diet?


You don't. You pick a lifestyle. Sorry, but diets don't work long term. Americans have been dieting for decades and we're all fatter than ever.

Change your lifestyle and change your eating habits to healthy ones and you'll finally keep it off. 
Helpful hint # 1 - throw your scale away, you can tell if you're losing by the way your clothes fit. Scales are the number one cause of weight related depression which leads to eating for comfort.
Helpful Hint # 2 - Don't use a dinner plate for your meals, use a smaller plate.
Helpful Hint #3 - There is nothing wrong with eating 4-6 times a day, but the key is small portions of good food.

Exercise is a key, start easy and build up - don't try to kill yourself to begin with, as you loose weight you will feel like exercising more as you exercise more your body will get used to it and actually start craving exercise.
I've been there, its not easy, but it can be done -- good luck!


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

> I also know DH is a VERY picky eater and "meat and potatoes" guy.


My Dad was just like that, he had his first heart attack at age 38 and died after having a series of strokes which left him incapable of caring for himself in his 50's. Luckily he was a vetren as we were able to put him in a VA nursing home.
Don't know what you can do to change your DH except try to put leaner meats and some veggies into him. The changes have to come from him though, you can just gently guide.


----------



## draggahaus (Feb 3, 2008)

I am doing Bill Philips Eating for life. I like it because the meals are very easy and fast to cook, and they are amazing. Plus it is a no brainer for me. I don't have to count anything. I just get to eat 6 times a day...and his cookbook is amazing, my son also loves everything that I have made. He will actually go through the cook book and pick out what he wants so it is very easy to feed me and him at the same time. I don't have time or 'want' to count points, or grams, or all that stuff. Just tell me what I can eat and I will follow it. Plus I get a free day each week that I can eat whatever I want. It is a lifestyle so I am not going to have to do this for a short amount of time and then have to figure something else out.

I have been loosing about 4 plus lbs a week


----------



## draggahaus (Feb 3, 2008)

lost 6lbs since Wednesday!! not hungry at all. I am push mowing my yards, basically I mow for 1.5-2 hours a day, 4 days a week.


----------



## HockeyFan (Jul 27, 2007)

I was recently diagnosed as diabetic. So the diet chose me. I either had to continue the way I had been, or I could diet, lose weight, get my blood sugar under control. If I continued the way I was going, I had the loss of eye sight, toes, feet and/or other things to look forward to. Stroke would also eventually be on the horizon.
So I got on a high protein diet, lowered my carb intact drastically for a month. I lost 35 pounds. Now I'm doing more carbs, but not nearly what I had been. I take my blood sugar several times a day (I hate doing this) and verify how well I'm doing. I'll have to do this the rest of my life.

The bad thing that most non-diabetics don't realize, is that this doesn't go away. And even though I'm currently not on insulin shots, my pancreas is damaged and it's not going to get better. I'll eventually be on insulin shots, just like those diabetics that are type-1. I'm currently type-2.

If you're not diabetic, take this seriously. I didn't.
I found out after the fact, that over 4000 cases are diabetes are diagnosed every day. This isn't a year or a month or even a week. It's a day.
And these are just the ones that go to the doctor and are diagnosed. It doesn't count the ones that haven't been diagnosed yet.

I sure wish I had known more about this 10 years ago. I might've been able to avoid it.


----------



## bajiay (Apr 8, 2008)

mnn2501-I agree. Also, you don't want to completely cut out all carbs. A very high protein diet isn't the answer either. BALANCE is the key. Protein, complex carbs, (they keep you full longer) & veggies. Eat when you get home. Make stuff ahead of time for yourself and keep things in the fridge. Put his meat & taters in the crockpot the night before or before work. I keep carrots, peppers, celery and fruits on hand for when I have the munchies. It helps. When I have a MAJOR sugar craving and I don't have any homemade goodies around I'll take a banana and put it in the freezer for about an hour, take it out and peel it, cut it up and put a drizzle of choc syrup on it with some nuts. Low cal and you get your sugar fix. I actually do this with other fruit too but nanas are my fave. My two cents.....


----------

